# Important - Wild Camping Map & POI Data



## Canalsman (Apr 14, 2010)

Due to the huge uptake and interest in the wild camping data that I have gleaned from the Wild Camping website, and following discussion with the Wild Camping admin, Phil, a forum has now been setup entitled 'Wild Camping Maps & POI Files'.

It is no longer practical for me to email updates to everyone, so updated data will be posted to the above forum, probably monthly, for download.

This data will be available to Site Supporters only.

This decision has been made to ensure that there is some degree of control over where the data goes to, and to encourage continued submission of new locations, and corrections to and/or removal of existing locations.

The next update will be available in a few days time.

Regards

Canalsman


----------



## sagart (Apr 14, 2010)

Dare I ask...what format are they in?


----------



## tony (Apr 14, 2010)

why make things more complicated for us poor souls that are just about able to manage things as they are ?
tony


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 14, 2010)

sagart said:


> Dare I ask...what format are they in?



The data is available for:

Google Earth
TomTom satnav
Garmin satnav
Navman satnav

Other formats can be added by request ...


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 14, 2010)

tony said:


> why make things more complicated for us poor souls that are just about able to manage things as they are ?
> tony



I don't think this is more complicated ...

I just cannot email 300 or more people every month.

I'd rather concentrate on getting the information as up-to-date and accurate as possible.

It's entirely up to the individual to download the information as and when they wish.

For those who did not receive the first 'release' of the 'map' and POIs, it's worth noting that there are now almost 1000 locations identified for England, Wales and Scotland.

They are classified as follows:

CR - car park rural
CU - car park urban

LR - layby rural
LU - layby urban

OR - other rural location
OL - other urban location

PH - pub stopover

There are some roads that along their entire length are identified as particularly good for wilding. These are prefixed OR.

The description has the county name appended.

If it's a pub stopover, the description includes the pub name after the location name.

If a layby is on a dual carriageway, the description includes the direction of travel.

Comments have been added where useful. For example:

Places that charge
Access restrictions
Pub phone numbers


----------



## tony (Apr 14, 2010)

sounds ok but how do one find those places with garmin sat nav ?
tony


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 14, 2010)

tony said:


> sounds ok but how do one find those places with garmin sat nav ?
> tony



You will need to download the Garmin version of the POI (Points of Interest) file to your satnav.

I don't have experience of Garmin satnav devices - but if it functions in similar fashion to a TomTom device, you can search for a POI near you, or near a specific place, and then get navigation instructions as required.

Maybe one of the existing Garmin users can flesh this out a bit ...

Incidentally, I advise everyone to install Google Earth on their computer, and use the file that I provide to see more easily where all the locations are.

Additional information which I am adding to the Google Earth data includes a hyperlink that will take you to the Google Streetview image where these are available. (Around 95% I reckon.)


----------



## sagart (Apr 15, 2010)

Canalsman said:


> The data is available for:
> 
> Google Earth
> TomTom satnav
> ...



To confirm (sorry) TomTom format will be ov2, which my mobile satnav uses??


----------



## Pete Westy (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks Chris for all your hours of effort and for your generosity in sharing this with us. 
Many happy wildings


----------



## Dezi (Apr 15, 2010)

Canalsman said:


> You will need to download the Garmin version of the POI (Points of Interest) file to your satnav.
> 
> I don't have experience of Garmin satnav devices - but if it functions in similar fashion to a TomTom device, you can search for a POI near you, or near a specific place, and then get navigation instructions as required.
> 
> ...


Hi My Garmin allows me to transfer 500 POis into the dashboard unit at any one time. I find that the best way of selecting which POis to upload for any individual trip is to have Google earth & Garmin maps open side by side on my screen. I accept that you need a largish screen for this. Then follow Canalmans instructions & zoom in on a site in Google (very often 1/200 yds away from where it should be) then when you have checked it out i.e. NO height barriers etc, go to the Garmin map, locate the spot precisely & using the green flag (way point tool) on the top bar drag it to the spot & name it. Only 10 digits allowed with my unit. Hope this helps.
Dezi


----------



## biggirafe (Apr 15, 2010)

Pete Westy said:


> Thanks Chris for all your hours of effort and for your generosity in sharing this with us.
> Many happy wildings



Absolutley
Thanks very much indeed, a lot of work for no reward, a star in my opinion


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 15, 2010)

sagart said:


> To confirm (sorry) TomTom format will be ov2, which my mobile satnav uses??



Yep - that's the one ...


----------



## coolasluck (Apr 15, 2010)

Canalsman said:


> Yep - that's the one ...





Gotta say canalsman if i ever meet you i will buy you a beer


----------



## Belgian (Apr 15, 2010)

coolasluck said:


> Gotta say canalsman if i ever meet you i will buy you a beer


Nono,
We'll have to buy him a brewery 
Thanks again Chris for the wonderfull work you did.
You're not a star but a galaxy


----------



## Pioneer (Apr 15, 2010)

Is this available for my 10quid donation paid in march or do I now have to pay again at the 15quid membership, because its not happening for me. Thanks.


----------



## ajs (Apr 15, 2010)

coolasluck said:


> Gotta say canalsman if i ever meet you i will buy you a beer



 yehhhh... and i would let him sniff the crew cap from my malt bottle
...only once mind


 regards
aj


----------



## bigboack (Apr 15, 2010)

Pioneer said:


> Is this available for my 10quid donation paid in march or do I now have to pay again at the 15quid membership, because its not happening for me. Thanks.



Keep paying Bill you know you can afford it.


----------



## Admin (Apr 16, 2010)

Pioneer said:


> Is this available for my 10quid donation paid in march or do I now have to pay again at the 15quid membership, because its not happening for me. Thanks.



You are a site supporter!


----------



## ajs (Apr 16, 2010)

Admin said:


> You are a site supporter!



 yehhh but as soon as his credit runs out he'll be off into the land of billy no mates...


 regards 
aj


----------



## Tco (Apr 16, 2010)

Just a couple of little questions, I downloaded the POI's ont to my Garmin and got the message "Congrats, You have successfully down loaded etc."  But now I can't find them. I suppose they must be there somewhere, but retrieval would appear to be beyond me.

Also when feeding the lats and longs directly into Google Earth, the figures seem to be the wrong way round, The first one I tried appeared to be in the Indian Ocean. 

Clearly I am doing something wrong here, can anyone advise me?

I ahve to express my thanks and admiration once again to Canalsman for the effort being put into this for the benefit of members.


----------



## Pioneer (Apr 16, 2010)

Admin said:


> You are a site supporter!



Yes Phil, but still can't find any files to download. I have tried a few times without success.

cheers,
Bill.


----------



## Pioneer (Apr 16, 2010)

ajs said:


> yehhh but as soon as his credit runs out he'll be off into the land of billy no mates...
> 
> 
> regards
> aj



Got you ain't I, or are you a nobody

regards,
Bill


----------



## pokerking (Apr 16, 2010)

Pioneer said:


> Yes Phil, but still can't find any files to download. I have tried a few times without success.
> 
> cheers,
> Bill.



Ditto, cheers, Alan


----------



## Pioneer (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for that, I thought it was just me, having yet another senior moment

regards,
Bill.


----------



## ajs (Apr 16, 2010)

Tco said:


> Just a couple of little questions, I downloaded the POI's ont to my Garmin and got the message "Congrats, You have successfully down loaded etc."  But now I can't find them. I suppose they must be there somewhere, but retrieval would appear to be beyond me.
> 
> Also when feeding the lats and longs directly into Google Earth, the figures seem to be the wrong way round, The first one I tried appeared to be in the Indian Ocean.
> 
> ...




if they are not in you POI file and...

... if you didn't use POI loader then they could have gone to your favourites..

_ i wonder how i know these things...


_regards 
aj_ 
_


----------



## skye (Apr 16, 2010)

*isle of skye location*



sagart said:


> Dare I ask...what format are they in?



Hello just seen where you are located how wonderful on my way up to your lovely isle next month any tips on where to go not on the normal route usually stay at Glen brittle as we are munro baggers.


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 16, 2010)

Pioneer said:


> Yes Phil, but still can't find any files to download. I have tried a few times without success.
> 
> cheers,
> Bill.



The latest update, which will be the first in the new forum, is not yet complete ...

I am just working my way through a long list of pub stopovers sent to me by Dezi. Once that is complete, I will upload the files and put a note in the News forum to alert everyone.

Please be patient - it won't be too long, a couple of days at most.

Canalsman


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 16, 2010)

Tco said:


> Just a couple of little questions, I downloaded the POI's ont to my Garmin and got the message "Congrats, You have successfully down loaded etc."  But now I can't find them. I suppose they must be there somewhere, but retrieval would appear to be beyond me.
> 
> Also when feeding the lats and longs directly into Google Earth, the figures seem to be the wrong way round, The first one I tried appeared to be in the Indian Ocean.
> 
> ...



The Garmin problem I can't help with, since I have a TomTom.

Perhaps someone else can advise on this ...

There is a file with the KML extension that was sent with the initial email distribution, and which will be included in future updates, that you open directly with Google Earth from the File menu.

That contains all the coordinates and information - and more - so you don't need to input the latitude and longitude yourself.


----------



## Dezi (Apr 16, 2010)

Canalsman said:


> The latest update, which will be the first in the new forum, is not yet complete ...
> 
> I am just working my way through a long list of pub stopovers sent to me by Dezi. Once that is complete, I will upload the files and put a note in the News forum to alert everyone.
> 
> ...



An he told me off for abbreviating them to fit my Garmin. Thats why its taking so long. Sorreeyyyy 

Dezi


----------



## Dezi (Apr 16, 2010)

Pioneer said:


> Yes Phil, but still can't find any files to download. I have tried a few times without success.
> 
> cheers,
> Bill.



Hi, When you are in Favourites or wherever your folders are kept go to File - then New - then Folder, when it appears name it POIs or whatever. When in your browser go to Tools - then Options - then General. You will see  - Save files to - click the Browse button next to it and go to files - POis. when you download the item it will be in there. Hope this helps.

Dezi


----------



## Pioneer (Apr 16, 2010)

Canalsman said:


> The latest update, which will be the first in the new forum, is not yet complete ...
> 
> I am just working my way through a long list of pub stopovers sent to me by Dezi. Once that is complete, I will upload the files and put a note in the News forum to alert everyone.
> 
> ...



Now I understand the situation, no problem. Obviously I and others have been looking for something that is'nt there
Thanks for your time.
Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## sagart (Apr 21, 2010)

skye said:


> Hello just seen where you are located how wonderful on my way up to your lovely isle next month any tips on where to go not on the normal route usually stay at Glen brittle as we are munro baggers.



Presumably you stay at the Glen Brittle site? If you want a freebie, turn left at Sligachan and drive just past the first lochan on the left where there are the reamains of the old road. If going down to Glen Brittle, the forest carpark just before the hairpins and the one slightly lower overlooking the bealach path have no "No overnight" signs but one has now appeared at the parking area by the campsite gate and the dune area parking is now fenced off.
Alternatively, just past Torrin on the Elgol road, on the right, is a forest carpark giving access to Blabhein.
Any help??


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 21, 2010)

The April release is now available ...


----------



## ducoman (May 3, 2010)

*poi*

evening canalman cant seem to open the file all it comes up with is a w in the middle of the screen
can you help please


----------



## Canalsman (May 3, 2010)

ducoman said:


> evening canalman cant seem to open the file all it comes up with is a w in the middle of the screen
> can you help please



I need more info - what file are you trying to open?

Please describe exactly what you are doing ...

Thanks

Chris


----------

